# Great Italian Cook Book!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I think you know that my wife and I spent a couple of weeks in Siena, Italy a few years ago and attended some cooking classes.

Photos: (and a fun one below)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=2020089&id=1015752626

But this cookbook, *Simply Sicilian,* is "simply great"! Lots of Family recipes.

When you go to the site turn on your speakers!!:icon_smile:

https://www.simplysicilian.net/

The "buy" button is a little hard to see but it's at the top of the page. Click on "*My Store*". I think you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyone order the "Simply Sicilian" cookbook yet?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Italian cooking*

Hummm... if the cookbook is so great, then why is it on top of the trash can?:icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch:



Andy said:


> Photos: (and a fun one below)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=2020089&id=1015752626
> 
> But this cookbook, *Simply Sicilian,* is "simply great"! Lots of Family recipes.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

lovemeparis said:


> Hummm... if the cookbook is so great, then why is it on top of the trash can?:icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


That's one of my "art" photographs from Siena and it's not a cookbook (certainly not THE cookbook) but a carton for a delivery pizza! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Andy, the photo gallery at the website is fantastic! The book looks like a good buy. We have enjoyed Lydia Bastianich's series, as her methods are straightforward and reflect those used on her Food Channel show.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyone get this cookbook yet? I'm available for dinner tonight!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mstonid (Jul 25, 2010)

*Simply Sicilian Recipe (Caponata alla Siciliana)*

Hi Everyone. First of all I want to thank Andy for his support on posting my book on his website and on the thread "Food and Travel"....Yes, Andy dinner anytime you want.

I am offering a free recipe on my website www.simplysicilian.net
"Caponata alla Siciliana" Eggplant Stew. I hope all that try it will enjoy it.
It makes a great appetizer, side dish and a sandwich filler.

Boun Appetito!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I got my copy and this is a great cookbook. Easy to follow; excellent photos.


----------



## mstonid (Jul 25, 2010)

*Napa Valley Food vs. Wine*

My husband and I went to Napa for a little R&R and was very pleasantly surprised by the wonderful restaurants and cuisine. I had never been to Napa so all I expected was wine, wine and more wine which is definetly the case, and was very well accepted (hic-up) but what we really enjoyed in my opinion was the 5 star restaurants. I can't wait to return.

This week I will be doing a few cooking segments for video release which should be published in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks Andy...I am glad you like my book.. and thank you for your support.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*An UPDATE*

NOW on Kindle!

Just go to Amazon thourgh the banners on AskAndy and look for* MY FAVORITE SICILIAN / ITALIAN RECIPES *

*https://www.amazon.com/?&tag=askand...331441&linkCode=st1&adid=18MC5Q9JQZB6WE0WCC5S*
*
Details Men's Style Manual*
*Best $13.80*​


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I learned Italian cooking from my mother who learned it from her sainted mother-in-law, my Nona Citro. I can cook most southern Italian recipes you find in restaurants out of my head but I'm always good for another cookbook. I've go about thirty feet of them!


----------

